# question



## Norma (Feb 4, 2004)

My son is 4 1/2 year old,, I put him in kenpo karate last summer the programe is called Little ninga's he graduated to Tiger's last month and is white (with black strip) belt. He will be ina turnament on feb 21st, he will be participating in Ninga's Obscicale course and Tiger's weapon fighting UR1 something like that it was called. Anyway my question is where onthe net can i find instructions to help him practice? He does practice but i don't know if he's doing it right. I'm in Ontario canada if that help.

He goes to Turtle Island kenpo karate assosiation.

Can you tell me also,, what is the best in grading,, his teacher has black belt with 2 red strips on the end and other teacher has 1, what does this mean? what is 7th degree awsome or good? what is the highest you can get in black belt?

My son has the chance to train with a 7th degree black belt on the 20th, is this a good thing? I guess this man is very well knone from the U.S a Mr. Steve Arsnault  he's premiere martial artists Vice president of the worldwide kenpo karate assiciation. 
he's from New bedford MA.

Sorry for all the questions, my son really like karate and i want to suport him in it as much as i can.

Norma


----------



## Norma (Feb 5, 2004)

I guess you guys don't like to talk new people who join this forum? 

28 of you looked at my post and not one of you's know the belt grading system?

Or have advice on how i can make sure my son practices right?

Well thanks, i guess i'll keep looking at other site maybe i'll find someone who will help me.

Norma


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 5, 2004)

... but I did not know the 7th Degree Black Belt you were referring to, so had no opinion.  It is hard for a kiddo that young to "benefit" from a seminar with someone at that level.  I think the question should be "would he have fun?"  If you think he would, then by all means let him attend.  Seminars are usually for folks who are looking for some additional material, principles, concepts, theories of Kenpo, or just to support the person teaching the seminar or the instructor hosting the seminar.  

My school does not use little tigers or little dragons, we do not have a white belt with a black stripe, but I assume this is still a beginner level student.  Age and rank have something to do with determining whether a seminar is to:

1. Learn something new
2. Refine something you already know
3. Re-energize yourself by working with others outside your own school. 

They can be on anything from tournament strategy, to principles of movement, to weapons, stretching, etc.  So without more info, I feel uncomfortable saying "Yes, a 4-1/2 year old can benefit", it is a cost-benefit ratio kind of decision.

Generally speaking: There are 10 "degrees" of black belt, and here is a link to them - 

*http://kenpo-texas.com/beltrankingsys.html*

The first two tables at the top of the page are the ranking system for American Kenpo and Chinese or Tracy Kenpo.

Feel free to email if you have any more questions.  This Board tends to get much more active on weekends given a lot of the posters are working during the day and training or teaching at night.

Hope this is of some assistance.

Sincerely,
-Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Norma _
> *I guess you guys don't like to talk new people who join this forum?
> 
> 28 of you looked at my post and not one of you's know the belt grading system?
> ...



Hi Norma..... allow me to help (if I can), We all love to talk to new people.....don't be silly.   It's just that some of the questions you ask are difficult to answer.  

Each instructor teaches in a different manner and has different requirements that they follow depending on their organization.  So to give you advice on how to make sure your son practices correctly is difficult.  Keep in mind he is only 4 1/2 years old and at this point to have fun is the best thing for him...... so make sure he has fun and you support his efforts.

As to the Rank of the instructor.... most find a studio that is close  to you.  Rank is not really an issue.  In the Black Belt Level (top grade - Teacher level) there are 10 degrees of Black..... 1st thru 10th.  Unfortunately,  the rank (in some cases very high such as 6th on up) does not necessarily mean that individual is a great teacher.  I know many lower ranked black belts that are fantastic teachers and some of the upper level guys that are not ..... yet they have been ranked so due to some accomplishment within the art.

If you son is having fun .... allow him to learn slow and enjoy what he is learning   I'm sure it will benefit him.  

BTW.. Steve Arsnault is a student of a Fellow friend of mine (Joe Planzo)  and I am sure he is worth a look.  

Feel free to ask more questions if you wish, we will all try to help you out.

:asian:


----------



## Norma (Feb 5, 2004)

The instructor that is comming to Ontario Canada,, Mr Arsenault, he trains my son's instructor..  Its a family Academy, Husband and wife own and teache. Mr arsenault i guess is knone to have lost of fun with kids and teach them things they won't usually learn till later on. Just beeing able to watch him i'm told is a great plesure.
the class with him in 30 min for the kids then later that night the teen/adults train for 1 hours and 30 min. 

My son is white belt, but because he did the junior classes he has a black strip through the cent of the belt. his next belt will be white with yellow then a solid yellow belt.

His teacher has black belt with 2 red strips on the end his wife has one. i was just woundering what them strips meant.

Is there a place i can pictures to show me if he's doign something right? his weapon fighting is called UB1. and he's doing something i just don't know if its right and i'm like his to be able to excel, his goal at 4 1/2 is green belt,,, If he keeps up as seriou as he is for a small child he can get green in about 6-7 years. 

Do school name there fighting stances them selve? as in do you know what UB1 is? 

karate is very popular here, i guess tats why this school provide it for young kids. the adult classes are very impressive, i'm excited to see the turnament this will be the first time is go to one. 

Thank for replying,
My husband and i may even join our selves.

Norma


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 5, 2004)

about your children belt. You should not worry much about your children belt.

I have seen some teachers  add stripes to children's belt and each stripe has different meanings such as good attendant, keep uniform clean, good demonstration, and so on. You get the meaning.

another reason for adding stripes to children's belt is to give the kids and their parents know what level the kids are at. Of course, level of sufficient in MA skill is not really the main purposes. That is the way kids have fun and parents keep paying.

Do not be suprised when you see your kid and other kids playing soccer or throwing ball to each other after few minutes of punching and kicking.

If you observe carefully from your kid school and other MARTIAL ART school, you can see this: 

 Martial art school is not the place for kid to learn how to defend themselve NOW. It is the place where the parents can drop off the kids and go some places else and pick them up later on and 


it is ALSO the place where the kids can hang out with their friend and have fun AFTER school.

I am suprised to see your kid study under 7 degree black belt person.

it is REALLY HARD to study under 5 or up degree black belt (master and grand master of Martial Art style). I'm speaking from EXPERIENCES.

Why is it hard ???? here are a few reasons

1- Cost
2- Your personal character and attidude
3- You have to talk your way out so that these HIGH dudes accept you

Generally, masters or senior master will give lower rank such as first degree black belt person to take care of your kid.

They do not deal with 4 year old kid. Sorry about telling you that


----------



## Norma (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm NOT worried about my son belt,, i don't know how i gave you that impression.

My question was,, still is. what is a high ranking for teachers?

This Mr Arsenault who is comming, to my province, is i guess privilege in that he is the school owner's trainner,,

He is i know judging the tournament on the 21st, but has made arrangement with the academy to give special classes, i have to pay a small sum of 10$ for 30 min of training. adult pay more since the classes are longer. Again is 7th dagree special? 
This is a special occasion this man lives in the u.s, so him coming here isn't all the time.

As for saying that a 7th degree wouldn't bother with a 4 year old then why is my son able and signed up for the special seminar?

I guess Only canadians allow kids to learn this sport at a young age.

All i wanted to know is where i can get manuals so i can't help my son do well. He loves it. his teachers are amazing. 

if you's can or just don't want to help just say so.
Norma


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Norma _*
> My question was, and still is. what is a high ranking for teachers?
> Norma *



Anything past 5th is a pretty high rank.



> _Originally posted by Norma _*
> This Mr Arsenault who is comming, to my province, is I guess, a privilege, in that he is the school owner's trainner.
> Norma *



Yes, it is.



> _Originally posted by Norma _*
> He has made arrangements with the academy to give special classes,  again is 7th dagree a special thing?
> Norma *



Well, how often does this type of event happen in your area with a person as high as Mr. Arsenault?  Not often I'm sure...... so Yes,  I would consider it special until it happens quite often and even then it is a good thing.



> _Originally posted by Norma _*
> As for saying that a 7th degree wouldn't bother with a 4 year old, then why is my son signed up for the special seminar?
> Norma *



I think you misunderstood...... He was saying that in some large studios.... the head instructors usually have their assistants teach the lower ranked classes, but this varies from individual to individual.



> _Originally posted by Norma _*
> I guess Only canadians allow kids to learn this sport at a young age.
> Norma *



No...... many in the US start at 3.



> _Originally posted by Norma _*
> I wanted to know is where i can get manuals so i can't help my son do well.
> Norma *



The best place to ask this question is the instructor of your studio.... he will direct you.



> _Originally posted by Norma _*
> If you's can or just don't want to help just say so.
> Norma *



I think this has been answered.

:asian:


----------



## Norma (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm gald some one knows who Mr Arsenault is... I'm not making this up.. i'm not some troll make this up,, i can e-mail you's photo's of my son in his uniform. if you's wish.


I'm not worried about my son's belt. i just want to learn..

My son's teacher, Mr. ******e & Mrs.

They don't have day care, this is a Martial arts Academy, you can't just say here watch my kids.
I have to sign my son up purchase his uniforms and so forth, i stay and watch him train twice a week.
but i can't always have my eyes on the teacher so some things i can't see him do, so when my son is practicing at home, i can not correct him. he's got this tournament on the 21st and i want to make sure he does he's best, either way he will go home with a trophy, but remembering, understand is part of karate.

Some of you's probablywant to know why would i put a 4 year old in karate well because he's a very active child and hockey, saccor, baseket ball are seasonal,, karate is all year around. its good for self displine, he can tie his belt him self thank god cause i don't know how too. 

Some one mentions a 7th degree wouldn't bother with kids,, well some one else here says they know Mr arsenault so then you can call him up and see he will he comming to Sarnia Ontario Canada feb 19-20-21st. he is giving special seminar for all ages. 

I'm not tryin gto askstupid questions. My son loves karate he take it serously so i want to be able to help him reach his goal.

Its kind hard to help him if i don't know right?

Norma


----------



## rmcrobertson (Feb 5, 2004)

Um...ah...he's four-and-a-half, and doing some sort of weapons training? Uh, why?

It's prob'ly just me, but I really don't like seeing little kids wave weapons about. There're so many other things they could, and should, be learning...

Then there's the whole practicality issue. No child has a prayer against an armed adult, who's close enough to hurt them. 

Uh...I've been teaching a kid since he was four. He's 12, now, working on 13...getting huge. I started him on formal knife techniques about four months ago, and I showed him a gun tech last night...that's after eight (!) years, and just incidentally, this is a wonderful martial artist who's in, training, at least three days a week (about 2-3 hours a pop) and has been since he was six or seven. 

Sorry, and maybe it's just my personal preferences, but...

On other matters, some very advanced martial artists spend time with kids, and some do not. It varies...but a lot of the very, very best LIKE to teach kids in one way or another. You might look at the one good scene in Chuck Norris', "The Hitman," on this...

For books, I recommend (surprise, surprise) Larry Tatum's, "Confidence: A Child's First Weapon."


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Norma _
> My question was,, still is. what is a high ranking for teachers?



Norma let me try to interpret for you, on Canadian to another.  

Black belts are ranked from 1 Dan (one red strip) to 10 Dan (10 red Stripes, which is also displayed as to Large, 5inches, red strips).  The owner of your sons school is a 2nd Dan as he has two red strips, his wife is a 1st Dan, on red strip.  This does not say that they are bad or good instructors, they are just at a lower level.  Mr. Arsenault is a 7th Dan, 7 red stripes (or one large stripe and two smaller ones.)  This usually means that people with 6 and above stripes have been in the system a long time and have a lot of experience.  This is not always the case as some people give themselves rank by what they feel they are worth.  All you can do is see what kind of instructor he is.



> As for saying that a 7th degree wouldn't bother with a 4 year old then why is my son able and signed up for the special seminar?
> 
> I guess Only canadians allow kids to learn this sport at a young age.



I believe coolkenpodude thought that your 4 year old was training with the 7th degree full time.  An honest mistake.  What he meant (I think) is that when an instructor reaches the rank of 7th degree they tend to only instruct orther black belts and leave the lower ranking black belts to teach the lower coloured belts.



> All i wanted to know is where i can get manuals so i can't help my son do well. He loves it. his teachers are amazing.



There are not a lot of Manuals on the internet about training as everyone trains differently, the weapons training you were speaking of is unfamiliar to me, so that might be something your instructor teaches exclusively.  Safest bet is to ask Mr. White eye  and see if he has any written material to help you out.  

But, that being said, your son being only 4 1/2 really should only be in Martial arts for the fun of it, as he gets older then training can get more serious when he is better able to comprehen the techiques and the reasons behind them.  But this is only my opinion and as I don't know your circumstances, my opinion is of little consequence.

I hope that helps

Dot
:asian:


----------



## Norma (Feb 5, 2004)

He does UB1, i thinks its called, the *weapon* is a small wooden stick, not a big staff or knife.  its smaller them my hand, so nothing waving around.

Its mostly the hand movement, this acedamy, teachers the kids as equals,, there a little guy in my son's class he can't be more then 6 years old, he's an orange belt, this kids, flies in the air, jumping, kicking, he's amazing with his padded stick witch is almost as tall as him.

My son won't learn that till oragn belt.. so its hide the weapon, and some movement after that, then he bows and goes back in line. he doesn't hit anyone, its just him with this wooden stick lengh of a spoon. infront of his teacher he give the instructions he does it, then so on.

He can not *fight* till orange or higher. 

For Kenpo karate in my city its NOT common to have some one of high rank  come visit, i think its maybe once a year unless a big event is here.

I know that my son's teacher has to go to Mr arsenault for his training. 

Mr ******e will talk to us if we have questions, but it hard because they are SOOOO busy, whenmy class end the other class is lining up right away.

Yes some time mr ******e will have some purple and green belts to help him with the white belts..

Norma


----------



## Norma (Feb 5, 2004)

Kenpogirl THANK YOU!

My son is young but all he talks about is his karate, he practices on his own everyday. its just hard because i can't help him if i don't now.

I'm sure his teacher is very good, its been here for a while now. where a few have closed up and gone under.

They VERY nice people and will talk to us. But when they have 3-4 classes in a row its hard to inturup ya know.

They have good standing in my comunity, and karate is fun for my son, i think that why he like it so much, he has a favorit color GREEN, and his goal is green belt, obviously won't be for a while.

They school insist that ALL age's and belt have some sorta participation in tournaments, So my son will be in a Obstacle course and junior weapon. It will be a year this august he's been involved with karate. 

Norma


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Norma _*
> I'm not trying to askstupid questions.
> My son loves karate he take it serously so I want to be able to help him reach his goal.
> Its kind hard to help him if i don't know right?  Norma
> *



I hear what you are saying, most parents want the best for their children and want to help them all they can.

You have already taken the first step and signed him up with a good instructor... Mr. Whiteeye has a good reputation and is under a well known Instructor and organization.   

The reason you signed him up there is because YOU do not know KENPO ..... so thats why you bring him there.  You are NOT expected to TEACH him at home.... if you want to do this...... then sign up in a class yourself.......   other than that..... your job is to help (with what you can) and encourage your son ......not TEACH him at home out of manuals which you wont understand anyway unless you personally study.  

Allow the studio and the professionals to do their jobs......  Have fun and WATCH your son grow and learn with  what he is being taught.  Be patient.
:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Norma _
> *He does UB1, i thinks its called, the *weapon* is a small wooden stick, not a big staff or knife.  its smaller them my hand, so nothing waving around.*



The stick is called a Yawara, which is used to increase the affects of a punch or strike.  That's about all I know on the subject, I learned a short Kata with the weapon at a previous school I went too.  

In regards to weapons training, every school is different.  You can see the dangers in teaching a child to use a weapon at a young age, but this is something you should discuss with your instructor Mr. White eye (I'm typing his name this way because the censors are *** blocking it for some reason as one word)



> Mr ******e will talk to us if we have questions, but it hard because they are SOOOO busy, whenmy class end the other class is lining up right away.
> 
> Norma [/B]



Yes instructors are very busy during class time.  Maybe you should book an appointment with your instructor so you can ask him these questions.

Dot


----------



## Norma (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't have a problem with him learning to use a weapon,, i'd rather him learn use a weapon in a sport then to pick up a toy sword and hit a child ( 99% of all kids do that young playing around) My son knows and understand the plege. 
understand that he can't do karate to harm some one.

They had a talk with him and all new staudent when they sign up. they sit with each child and tell them the plege and rules of joinning. 

He only practices at the academy or at home. He trains oftem twice a week he will be trainning tonight. 

They do it fun BUT they do have the hard stuff, not lisenning they do push ups. EVEN my son has. 

But his teacher is always smilling and joking with them. 

I'm proud that my son at 4 1/2 has a goal for him self. he does have 2 other whiet belt i don't think should be there, one is all over place and can't stand still for the love of life. But my son will ignore him and lisen to his teacher.

Norma

I recoment karate over summer sports ANY DAY!


----------



## Norma (Feb 5, 2004)

Goldendragon,,

I don't want to teach him i want to be able to correct him if he's practicing you know. Like helping with home work they do it but you can help correct it..

I'm glad i have a good instructor for mys on, i didn't realize he's knone out side of my city.

That make me feel good, he's GREAT guys,, he has lots of fun with the kids EVEN the smaller ones, before my son got his uniform it was a once a week class and they had a blast!

His wife also is amazine i see her from time to time doing her own routines before class, its very impressive.

Norma


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Norma _
> *
> 
> I don't want to teach him i want to be able to correct him if he's practicing you know. Like helping with home work they do it but you can help correct it..
> ...



this is certainly a good intention BUT it is not helpful for your son. Why ?

How can you correct him if you don't know the material your son is learning ?????

assume that you find some manual books or some sources and correct your son while he is practicing.

you will make your son CONFUSED because his teacher teaches him 1 way and you show him 1 way.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Norma _
> *Goldendragon,,
> I don't want to teach him i want to be able to correct him if he's practicing you know. Like helping with home work they do, you can help correct it.  Norma
> *



I salute you interest to help... however, using your example on homework.... if you don't know the subjects that your son is working on..... there is no way to help except to encourage him.

Like I suggested before, talk to his instructor, explain your concerns.... and let them direct you as to how you can best help you son.   Sometimes you may have to let him learn all on his own...... just get him to as many classes as he can or wants..... or maybe a private lesson or 2.  

And still....... be patient ....  he'll do fine.  He needs experience and the best way is to make mistakes.... he will learn from them.  

:asian:


----------



## Norma (Feb 5, 2004)

I think your miss understanding me..

I see his teacher do this thing, see if i explain it right.

fist at forhead elbow facing out., then mose the arm still angled out fist facing up then move in at face, elbow facing down, then extant the arm out at side, then at hip, then out infront fist facing down, back to hip.

I don't know what this is called. 

Some times my son does it wrong, if it wasn't me watching Mrs whiteeye, he would be going in to karate twice a week doing it wrong, witch would be pointless to pay for him to go and not learn.. This is the type of help i mean. i by no means want to give him book and expect him to learn how to do what in it and not what his teachers do.

They want and incourage them to practice at home especially with the tournament comming up. 

Norma


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 5, 2004)

Norma, the best way to help your son with techniques PROPERLY is to take the classes yourself.  

The only other way is IF your instructor has some type of Manual to show you what your son needs to know.  If he doesn't have a manual, maybe that's because he want to be able to teach it just in class.

If you son can't remember a section of the form or kata, then tell the instructor the next day so he can correct him.  They YOU can watch and maybe try to remember it yourself.

Dot

P.S. Coolkenpodude that was unnecessary, she is obviously inexperience and is asking the wrong questions and is not able to adequately describe what she's looking for.  No need to be harsh, have a little patience.  Sheesh.


----------



## Norma (Feb 5, 2004)

coolkempdude.

I have a HIGH education, might not be in karate, but i have ALOT of education. heck my educations is in another language.

And no one said he HAD to go to the seminar i'm sorry if you don't understand..

he's signed up I SIGNED HIM UP. You said in a past replie that a 7th degree wouldn't have anything to do with my child. witch is why i said then was he able to sign up for it.

thats the end of that.

You are comming off ruder then i me for heavens sake.. the rest of the replies have been very helping, and my question where answered by goldendragon7 and kenpogirl ( a canadian) 

I'm sorry if you take offence easily. I found out that a few know this Mr arsenault and heard of my son teachers... 

Many perants DOn'T take interst in there child activities where i do. and YES i MAY end up joinning my self along with my husband.

Norma


----------



## Norma (Feb 5, 2004)

Thank you kenpogirl.

I want to learn, thats why i came here. I'm a perant that is intrested in what my son does.

I don't think he was reading my posts right. and it got ugly..

I'm NOT hear to cause trouble and i'm sorry if i have.

I will try and watch Mr & Mrs whiteeye, more so i can see.

And yes i am thinking of taking kenpo karate as well as my husdand also.

thanks again for understanding me. and taking the time to answere me

Norma


----------



## Norma (Feb 5, 2004)

It ONLY costing me 10 $ for him to join the seminar, witch is for 1 hour listed here i thought 30 min but no longer.

I'm sorry if you didn't read back in some of the replies  but a few know this man comming to my son's school.and a few heard of my son's teacher and says well respected in this association. The cost has no concer over me. Of course they want to kids to have fun while they learn... This is true IN ANY sport.

What does my education have to do with this in the first place? I'm a nurse, I have no intentions of teacher anything! I'm from a french comunity, so my education and first language is french BUT this shouldn't have anything to do with the fact that i'm involved in my son's activites and wanting him to learn things right. I'm NOT in any way shape or form wanting to force him in learning something he doesn't, he WILL learn at his own pace. 

BUT beeing able to help him practice for his tournament is important according to his own teacher.

Norma


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 5, 2004)

Relax...

 There's no need for any tempers to flare here..

Tess


----------



## Norma (Feb 5, 2004)

i'm not flared at all, he's the only one who has apperantly NOT read ALL replie to my post or he would know what where all talking about, i came here to get advice and havea few  questions answered, not be told i'm uneducated,, i have never said i knew anything about this sport or giving this impression i did.

people have said they know who this mr arsenault is and that it IS a privilege for my son to go, and one also mention hearing of my son's teacher beeing respected in the assiciation. So that prove i'm not a fact.

I'm told by the school this this is a great privilege for my son to meet and train with this man, and so i took him up. he will train on Feb 20th.

for those of you who know him what should i expect from him?

All i want to do is learn about the sport, i am unable to take up karate for now, but when i can i probably will.

Norma


----------



## Norma (Feb 5, 2004)

what do you mean by this?

You really think this man would come to my city visit the school, and not do anything? Like really, common, ANY trainning rather it be standing straight, jump up and down,, would be a privilege if you knew this man wouldn't it? This isn't traveling form the united state to Ontario canada for nothing. 

I guess my son is luckier then other places to have some one who is well knone to offer this seminar.

Maybe one day you'll get the chance to train with him your self.

I've met or seen this man in my life, yet i have an application i have filed out for him to take the seminar on the 20th.

You seem to think i'm hear lying about a man i don't know.

Oh well. 

Thanks to everyoen else who where very kind and helpfull

Norma


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 5, 2004)

It sounds like he is doing a variation of Blocking Set #1, a very common form in all Kenpo Schools, (Click to see *Blocking Set*)

I am not sure if this will help or not.  But by putting a stick in his hand to do it, it will definitly make it more entertaining and engaging for him.  Little boys love sticks!!

Your committment to helping him is admirable.  There are manuals available, but unless we know the exact curriculum, we might steer you wrong and you would waste your money.  Ask the teacher for reference materials, or browse websites to find similar techniues and forms.  
*KenpoNet * has lots of info listed under their "Flame" archives, and I have some American Kenpo techniques, Forms, and Sets on my webpage, but no garuntee that is what he is  learning.

Good luck and hopefully they will let you watch the seminar.

-Michael


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 5, 2004)

Geeze CKD, let it go.   :shrug: 

It just makes you look bad arguing with a mother of a white belt 4 year old.

Norma will with experience learn what the ins and outs of training in the Martial Arts means.  You don't need to belittle her.  Just realize you and she aren't thinking on the same wave length.  this is not a bad thing, and is not intended to insult either of you.

She's got her answers, just let it go.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 5, 2004)

Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.

-Michael Billings
-MT Moderator-


----------



## Norma (Feb 6, 2004)

Thank you kenpogirl and micheal.

My son last night got a stripe on the end of his belt for doing 'High block" my son called it.  If he get another stripe then he goes into anothr belt (white & yellow) I'm very proud of my son for a child of 4 1/2 he has taken a HUGE interest in learning kenpo karate, i want to be able to suport him and incourage him.

I don't expect my son to come out of this seminar, flying gracefully with out a mistake. But i'm sure he will learn something fun and over there belt. I was told he likes to get kids doing things they don't normaly learn to show them that they can do it if they keep it up.. its supose to be fun, for kids that age, I'm told this man is extremely fast on his feet and a pleasure to even just watch. 

I didn't come here to cause trouble i just want to be able to help my son, I didn't think my education had to be solely in karate. 
No kenpogirl your right i don't know karate talk.

I'm sorry me comming here irretated you's, i can find else to get help if you all perfer.

Norma


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 6, 2004)

Norma don't worry about it.  Just keep doing what your doing, to support your son.  

Don't expect people to know what you are talking about when referring to some technique or Movement  ie such as the "High Block" as there are dozens of different names for the same movement and so people may not know what you are refering to.

As your son is so young most people are not concerned with how or what it is they are learning because at that age it's mostly just for fun.  If your son is taking a more serious interest then the average 4 year old then more power to him.

I think you'll get your most accurate information from your instructor, Mr. Whiteeyes.  So if you have any concerns you should ask for an appointment to discuss your son's training.

I hope you and your husband do seriously consider starting to train, martial arts have a lot to offer.  Good luck to your son too.

dot


----------



## jeffkyle (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *
> You might look at the one good scene in Chuck Norris', "The Hitman," on this...
> 
> *



I liked that movie!  I think it is one of his better movies personally.


----------



## Norma (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks, See you just taught me something i had NO idea that 1 technic had many names.. 

At my son school, perants are welcome and incourage to stay and watch there children and i'm ALWAYS there! I will also be at the seminar watching. My son class has kids from 4 1/2 to age 8, they all do the SAME trainning, except the older kids orange belt uses paded stick ( i think it classified as a small one) 

I'm gonna place my youngest child my daughter in the summer programe they have, its 6 weeks long ( Ninga's) they get bandana's instead of belts, if she enjoys it then i will inroll her in the full programe also. She's 2 1/2 and can do a simple kick and punch from watching my son at karate and practicing at home. I think she will do very having her big brother help her.

I will go and pick some of the books some of you's mentiond. Because with my husband these book will probably come in handy.

thanks a bunch.
Norma


----------



## Norma (Feb 6, 2004)

Kenpogirl.

i noticed your in London Ontario,, Where is your academy if you don't mind me asking, I'm from Sarnia 1 hour away, i go to london often i'm love to go visit your school? Do you teacher or are you a student?

Norma


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 6, 2004)

My school is London Martial Arts.  click here London Martial Arts 

I am a student, currently the highest rank, I assist Mr. Ingram in teaching classes.

The school is open 6 days a week, if you're around you are more than welcome to pop in.  I don't go on set days, just when I have the free time.  you can email me if you like at dkelly@kenpo-girl.com.

Dot


----------



## Norma (Feb 6, 2004)

I just wanted to comment to coolkenpodude

I would be more then happy to come share with you's my son experiance traiining with Mr arsenault on feb 20th even share his first experiance in a tournament onthe 21st.

I don't expect my son to come out an expert karate, I signed my son up for the seminar because i was told my my son's teacher is a great man and does like kids especialy those who have a great interest in karate.

Mr arsenault doesn't live in Ontario canada, so this is a pleasure for him to come according to the school.

I'm sorry i don't know what you mean by mr arsenault schedual,, his primary schedual is to his business with Mr whiteeye, be at the tournament. Other then having a form to fill out to allow my son to have time with mr arsenault there nothing else. My son won't be alone many other children will be attending this seminar also. So i can't see how they will "learn" much, but like at every class they will learn something small. Its supose to be fun, fun with discipline. 


I don't know what you mean by "I will say NO to this 7 degree every time. "

This is the first time he'll be around any other trainner other then his teachers. and in the year he's been in karate this will be the first time anyone like this has come to the school.

"why do i have to compare my TOP instructor to TOP instructor of your son instructor??"

I never asked you to Top my son's instructor, I don't know where that came from. 

I only came here to learn about belts and learn some thing about mr arsenault i had NO clue what 7th degree was.

Unless i ask questions i'll never learn. I want to learn karate NOT just as a sport but as an art. So i'm at a basic level, what are the belts, I had NO idea that kenpo academy all use different belts even though there one in tha same. I had No clue that 1 movement ( technique) had many different names. So learning this would be a good beginning...

Again i will be more then happy to come and share my son's experaince in the seminar and tournament.

Norma


----------



## rmcrobertson (Feb 6, 2004)

Just so's you know, "Cool," seems to have many of the aspects of your basic Internet troll. he's slipped into this fake broken English--I suspect it's fake because there are also a lot of perfectly grammtical sentences from what looks like a native speaker--and he's been throwing around a fair number of more-or-less open insults.

Sorry if I got on your case about the weapon bidness. I hope I was clear that it's partly just personal reaction.

Training IS a lot of fun, if you can find a good teacher and decent folks to work out with. I'll bet you'd like it...and after all, if a clunk like me can do it...(I'm thinking of having ads made up...me in a gi, above the caption, "IF THIS SCHMUCK CAN GET TO BLACK BELT YOU CERTAINLY CAN!!! START KENPO TODAY!!!)...

And I do recommend the "Confidence," book very highly. I'm a little biased, since I know the writer and the first editor and the kids (one is a student of mine, but don't hold that against him), and the pictures give a great idea of what kids can do...


----------



## Norma (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm am fluent in french, i'm sorry for any mistake's i make. I come from a french comunity, i'm learning english now that i live in a english comunity.

I seem to speak it bettet then i spell, i'm sorry for that.

Norma


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 6, 2004)

Norma,

Welcome to Martialtalk.  You will find there is a wide variety of people here with differing opinions and personalities.  

I am glad you signed up with us.  You will find many here who will be willing to help and answer your questions.  *There is no such thing as a stupid question.*  Feel free to ask.  All of us have started out new to martial arts at some point in our lives either by exposure (such as your son joining) or by taking up a martial art style.  

You're doing ok.  I am a mother.  I take American Kenpo.  I have four kids, and two of them are also into Kenpo.  My third child will join in shortly.  My fourth is not old enough yet (still a baby).

It sounds like you have made an excellent choice for your son.  He obviously enjoys what he does and has the enthusiasm to practice.  Encourage him and give him praise for what he does.  A 4 1/2 year old loves all the attention possible.

If your concern is about the seminar, you can ask what the seminar will cover.   Your instructor should be able to let you know what the purpose.   It is possible the seminar may be a training tool to help students get acquainted and prepared for tournaments as you mentioned your son will be participating in one soon.  Since the instructor thinks its a good idea to have him signed up for the seminar, he apparently sees there will be some benefit for him to go.

At my school, the belt system sounds similar to your program.  But many schools may run their ranking system a little differently.  With my school, the youngest group have colored stripes through the length of their white belts.  The colored stripes indicate which rank they are.  The next age group has a black stripe all the way through the length of their colored belts.  It just shows which group they belong to.  The colored belts show their ranking.  The junior group have a white stripe all the way through the length of their colored belts.  The adults just have solid colored belts with no black or white striping through the belt length.

All groups do earn "tips" which may be a colored or black tape put on the ends of the belts.  This just shows progress within the specific color rank and shows achievement with specific things.  It is similar to the red stripes on the ends of the black belts which show the rank within black belts (called dans).

- Ceicei


----------



## Norma (Feb 6, 2004)

WOW, thank you, so much for replying!

My son does have a black stripe down the center of his belt, and now has a green tape stripe on the end, i'm told if he get 1 more tape stripe on the end, he will go into white belt with yellow down the center. 

I truely am proud that he loved it. and want to be able to understand what i see he does. 

I'm not to worried about what they learn in the seminar, i'm sure that this man wouldn't put my son in harms way beeing only 4 1/2. And maybe witht he seminar the night before the tournament you never know maybe my son can wow the judge with with helearnd the night beofre for his age and belt group. right?

My family doctor says that most kids don't even know the names of there technique, where my son lisen and remembers all of them. he's the only white belt that can name off his techniques. 

Thank you so much again.

Norma


----------



## rmcrobertson (Feb 6, 2004)

I just haveta write something about my broken English, sorry. 

When writing on the Internet, I recommend what I recommend to my college students when they're taking exams (on the topic of English, incidentally): the spelling, the punctuation, the grammar, are very far from the important things. The important things in such writing are your ideas, your evidence/experience, your "voice."

Uh, "Cool?" Should I also not use words like, "schmuck?"


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Norma _
> *
> My family doctor says that most kids don't even know the names of there technique, where my son lisen and remembers all of them. he's the only white belt that can name off his techniques.
> *



The naming of techniques often correspond to the type of technique itself.  Perhaps your son has awesome memory and because of the way the techniques are named, he is able to remember what they are. 

Looks like you may have a talented son there....

- Ceicei


----------



## rmcrobertson (Feb 6, 2004)

Your posts are on the previous page.

I thought the comment about, "broken English," was funny as hell.

"Schmuck," is exactly the right word.

I'm not going to take up any more off this thread with this goofiness.


----------



## Norma (Feb 6, 2004)

CeiCei

Yes my son is very talented, he's some what advanced for his age, witch was another reason why we chose karate you ALWAYS learn some thing new. with other things you just do the same thing over and over agian, or its seasonal activity, karate is all the time and always learning and beeing praised with new belts and such. its givin him a goal he wants to reach green belt ( wont be for a while) but not tomany 4 1/2 year old have goals.
I'm sure my son will reach his goal..

Norma


----------



## Norma (Feb 6, 2004)

i'm sorry my post is cause goofiness.

Norma


----------



## rmcrobertson (Feb 6, 2004)

NO NO NO NO NO, aieee and dammit, my mistake...by "goofiness," I was referring to my squabbling with, "Cool." 

Sorry, sorry, my error.


----------



## Norma (Feb 6, 2004)

Well i have to agree with you on cool,, i've pretty much givin up anything he says. he seem to make fights out of nothing then bilittles people for not beeing *karate smart* i guess you can call it, Then brings there people education to the mix. 

the rest of you's have givin me ALOT of great info, i will take all i can.

Norma


----------



## Norma (Feb 6, 2004)

How in the world did i bilittle you by telling you all in this thread my son is able to train with a 7th degree if you took ofent to that then my man you need help!

If you look back you asked me about my education level...

Just because i don't know much about karate doesn't give you any right to say i know nothing.. OMG how dare you.

At least i'm taking an effort to learn about. 

I could care less about you instructor whow who you have trained with, but by taking offence because i'm excited for my son, is just plane retarded and immature. 

I've never givin you a reason to defame me in anyway. Why not read every single reply to this thread many have made comment that you never replied...

I don't know what caused you to attack me. But not in my original or any other post givin you a reason to put me down. 

Norma


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey, "kenpo Dude". Way to out argue that mom of a 4 year old kid. You showed her. Gee, maybe she'll get real discouraged and make her son quite something positive like Martial Arts. Real good.  

Not too "cool" "KenpoDude" :shrug: 


btw, welcome to the board Norma. Feel free to ask questions, as I know that there are many knowledgeable people here who can give you the answers you need. Also, I think its great that you have your son enrolled in something positive like Kenpo, and that you take an interest in what he is doing. I myself started martial arts when I was really young, and it helped keep me out of a lot of trouble in my teenage years, and helped mold me into an adult. Keep up the good work, and don't let internet trolls discourage you. :asian:


----------



## Norma (Feb 7, 2004)

Don't worry i won't let some person like cooldude, influence me.

Obviously i chose a good place to send my son from what other have said...

Why he took offence from the get go is beyond me,, My only opinion is he's Jelous of my 4 1/2 year old. If he's not whatever he sure seems to be acting that way!.

My son loves kenpo karate and i won't remove him for it. 

Norma


----------



## John Bishop (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *I entered MA way too late. When i reach to my current age, i realize that it is a good time not to learn MA any more.
> 
> it will take me many years to be sufficient or "good" in MA . I'm sure i'm death by then.
> ...




So these are your qualifications to give expert advice here?  Being rude and arrogant are not qualifications to be a expert in anything.  After reading many of your posts over the last year all I see is someone who likes to cause arguments, and throw out insults.  Neither of these two things contribute anything to the conversations here.


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 7, 2004)

Mr. Bishop,

Thank you for the voice of reason.  I am locking this thread for a few hours to allow the participants to cool off and hopefully resume on a more productive course.

-Michael Billings
--MT Moderator--


----------



## Seig (Feb 7, 2004)

I am unlocking this thread at this time.  Please direct any questions to me and disregard the recent unpleasantness.  I have removed the last post by CKD due to intentionally avoiding the profanity filters and intentional disrespect.
Seig
Admin Team


----------



## Norma (Feb 7, 2004)

I AM so sorry for comming here, i didn't realize, i would cause a fight. Over small questions.. I had no idea that user's feel this sites should only be for qualifed karate students.

I truely didn't think i would be insulted and belittled the i was by this user. I don't understand how he took offence to anything i asked, i dont even know this man. I've tried my best to not stupe to his level....

I'm a host on another website for the past 5 years, its a peranting site. AND i never cause trouble, i would be more then happy to provide you hosts with the URL so you's can chat with my Comunity manager. 

I am a good mother regardless of what this user called me. I want what best for my son, and i had NO idea the word privilege could be hurtfull, i was ONLY saying what i was told.And i'm guessing its a privilege because this high rank man doesn't come here ofter, and i had aid that many time. 

I won't let this user could my opnion of this site,, all of you's except this user have givin me great advice.

Again i'm sorry
Norma


----------



## Seig (Feb 7, 2004)

Norma,
Don't be sorry for anything.  The other user created the problem.  He has been dealt with.  Continue to ask your questions, there are people here that will help you and maintain our friendly atmosphere.  In the future, while visiting us, if you encounter similiar situations, use the "report to mod" button.  It will allow us to respond faster.
Seig
MT Admin Team


----------



## Norma (Feb 7, 2004)

thank you, very much

Norma


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 7, 2004)

All material that I felt was not relative, inflammatory, insulting, or rude, has been removed. I do apologize if this interrupts the continuity of the thread a bit. Hopefully this gets us back on topic and we will keep it polite and respectfull.

--Michael Billings--
--MT Moderator


----------



## Pacificshore (Feb 7, 2004)

Excellent job on the part of the Admin and Mod for steering this thread back on the path


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 9, 2004)

Norma, 
    I really respect parents like you.  If all parents were just half as intrested in what there children were doing and helping them do things correctly and with integrity we wouldn't have the problems with the youth that we have now.  Norma you are a example for all of us parents and instructors alike.  Thanks You.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Norma (Feb 9, 2004)

Oh thank you... 

I really love my son and want to set a good exmple for him in a positive way, i want to incourage him as much as i can, He loves karate so i want him to excel. I don't want him to give up if it get hard or whatever. It keeps him busy and out of trouble and i'm sure it will keep him busy for a long time.

And by the other thread regarding injuries, i guess i should get ready to see my son hurt little more every year? 

My son is involved in ALOT of activity and right now he's got 2 he loves kenpo karate and junior racing (pepsi cars) Mind you the racing IS ALOT of money BUT he loves it. And as fare as where concernd money isn't the issue if he love it and wants to stay with it, he can do so.. My daughter will join kenpo karate after her 3rd b-day, and she already has down what my son learnd when he started, she runs around the house screammin * Kia*
and kicks. My son corrects her if she is wrong,, I think she may even end up with a serious interest in kenpo karate too.

 Thank you for your kind words.
Norma


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 19, 2004)

it is good to be back to this community after a brief period. Short vacation OR honor discharge if you want to put it.

I know the issue should be dropped at this point BUT I need to clarify a few things here.



			
				John Bishop said:
			
		

> So these are your qualifications to give expert advice here?



  I don't know where you get the impression about my "expert advice".??? Perhaps, you should mention a few of my "expert advices" here. From what i know, i don't advise people here to do anything.



> Being rude and arrogant are not qualifications to be a expert in anything.


 :idunno: 

I never claim "expert in anything". I am waiting for my "expert advices" FROM YOU



> After reading many of your posts over the last year all I see is someone who likes to cause arguments,



this is not absolutely true. I participated in AK people's threads which lead to arguement. Example of these threads are Ed is second only to god, AK impractical knife technique, AK lacking ground techniques.

As you can see, I were not the ONE who started OR participated in these threads. You and other have your opinions and It is time for me to have mine.

there will be arguement in AK threads even though I don't participate.

We agree with other sometimes and disagree with other another time.

if you called my posts in these threads are "expert advices", I don't really know what REAL "expert advices" is anymore.



> and throw out insults.



the FIRST person in this forum mentioned "insult" was Robert. I guess you picked up "insults" word from there.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 19, 2004)

Norma said:
			
		

> I guess you guys don't like to talk new people who join this forum?
> 
> 28 of you looked at my post and not one of you's know the belt grading system?
> 
> ...


 The rank of instructor bears no weight on a four year old. This is just daycare until they are about six. I would be more interested to know the educational and or criminal histories of those he will be spending those hours with. It would be great for you to meet the seventh degree (of ten) to see if you like the rhetoric or not.
Sean


----------



## Norma (Feb 19, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> The rank of instructor bears no weight on a four year old. This is just daycare until they are about six. I would be more interested to know the educational and or criminal histories of those he will be spending those hours with. It would be great for you to meet the seventh degree (of ten) to see if you like the rhetoric or not.
> Sean



I don't think its day care at all, first i'm there the intire time,, (day care is a drop off thing) No one takes care of my son BUT ME!

My son has his seminar tomorrow night, and he's excited, my son's instructor said they that he will sign the belts after words. This is a motivation thing for kids,,, He will show them what they can do if they stay and practive kenpo karate. I don't claim or think my son will come out of this some fast karate expert,, this is something to show kids they can go fare if they stick with it. I guess he will have them doing things that they don't usualy learn til later, that will be fun for him..

My son also has his first tournament saturday morning, and he is ready and excited.

I didn't come here to get bashed and told whats NO a priviliage or what is..
I can only tell you what i'm told right,, so asking you all is how I will learn, and MANY have giving me great advice.. and i thank them already!

Norma


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 19, 2004)

Norma said:
			
		

> I don't think its day care at all, first i'm there the intire time,, (day care is a drop off thing) No one takes care of my son BUT ME!
> 
> 
> I didn't come here to get bashed and told whats NO a priviliage or what is..
> ...


I said something you disagree with and you took it as bashing? I take it back! having these guys instruct your son may be the best thing in the world you can do for him. Money is no object. :asian: 
Sean


----------



## rmcrobertson (Feb 19, 2004)

If it helps, I don't agree in the least that it's necessarily day-care.

Kids differ. Often, my experience has been that their learning in martial arts has a lot to do with, a) their own maturation; b) their parents; c) the general atmosphere of the studio; d) the instructor's willingness and ability to teach.

I've been teaching a kid since he was four. He's 12 now; he's a 2nd degree black belt (junior, it says on his certificate). You can see his picture in "Confidence: A Child's First Weapon." 

"Day care," my foot.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 19, 2004)

rmcrobertson said:
			
		

> If it helps, I don't agree in the least that it's necessarily day-care.
> 
> Kids differ. Often, my experience has been that their learning in martial arts has a lot to do with, a) their own maturation; b) their parents; c) the general atmosphere of the studio; d) the instructor's willingness and ability to teach.
> 
> ...


 You promoted a twelve year old to second black? what is the process for becoming a non-junior BB. Does he go back to brown and test for black at 16 or does he go back to 1st black at 16? I'm curious. :asian: 
Sean


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 19, 2004)

TOD

 You might want to start a new thread or poll on whether your Kenpo school is daycare with extras?  I have definitly seen both.  

 In the meantime Norma, keep us posted on how he does tomorrow in the tournament, and later in the seminar.  If he is having fun and learning, THAT is what is important.

 -Michael


----------



## Norma (Feb 20, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> TOD
> 
> You might want to start a new thread or poll on whether your Kenpo school is daycare with extras?  I have definitly seen both.
> 
> ...



I will be more then happy to come back and tell about my son seminar tonight. we will record it. 

I know my son's school is good, since they want perants to watch there kids,, From what i've seen over the year, my son and other in his class, do the same things as adults ( ok before people jump down me) i mean in a way that they do push up's,, MANY types a stretches, and they will do push up's if they miss behave. they don't go and play they stand in meditation or attention stance, they only speak when spokin too. They do play sorta games, one is with a ball they have to stand with arms to there chest and the instructor will look at you and either pretand to throw or will throw you need to guess. if you move your arms when they don't your out. 

They have to remember how to do technics and even know what there called.
There IS an after school programe for those who have karate after school, they will pick them up take them to class and perants can pick them up after there's karate class, they have a room for those kids, but its only for certain age groups, my son is to young because its NOT a day care. 

There's HUGE different between an after school programe and what some called day care. a day care is where perants leave there kids for the day while they work,, I can see using the term day care if a child was attending karate at a YMCA or some sorta comunity center, because then yes perant extra out of pocket for them to car for there child..

I pay for the class nothing more. I'm there during the classes, witch are twice a week. 

I not offended, i think people REALLY need to look at the difference. My son is there to learn karate NOT play. next week, my son will graduate to a new belt, sadly i won't be there since i have sugery comming up. But my husband will record it so i can see, what they do for a graduation. my son will get a white belt with a yellow strip down the center of the intire belt, his next belt after that will be solid yellow. 

Anyway,, i will come back and let you all know how is seminar went tonight and i will let you all know how his first tournament goes.

Norma


----------



## rmcrobertson (Feb 20, 2004)

First off, Sean, yeah, I knew I shouldn't have mentioned it. I wanted to make a point for Norma, and should've realized more thouroughly that this would perhaps become the side issue. 

I'm not going to explain, defend or debate it. He's good enough, trust me; among other things, his reflexive reaction to promotions has been, "No, I'm not ready yet," for the last five years. 

As a policy statement, though--nobody is the same. Everybody who trains progresses--and hopefully, is promoted--at their own proper rate. This is his. 

Waddya want for eight years' training, four classes a week, and putting up with me? 

If it helps, let me assure you that I went to higher authority over his last five or six tests. 

Please drop the matter. Given our arguments, I don't want to get into this topic with you.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 20, 2004)

Norma said:
			
		

> I will be more then happy to come back and tell about my son seminar tonight. we will record it.


Great! I'm anxious to know how it is and what you thought of it. How did your son like it?



> I know my son's school is good, since they want perants to watch there kids,, From what i've seen over the year, my son and other in his class, do the same things as adults ( ok before people jump down me) i mean in a way that they do push up's,, MANY types a stretches, and they will do push up's if they miss behave. they don't go and play they stand in meditation or attention stance, they only speak when spokin too.


It is similar at my dojo also. Discipline and respect is expected of each student, regardless of age.  We all do push-ups, sit-ups, stretches, kicking drills, punching drills, etc.

But the children do have some skills games that's fun to play that helps with their karate basics. The instructor always explains to the children the purpose of these games and what principle/motion they are expected to learn/do.

One game they play are frisbees. I asked the instructor why, and he told me that this teaches the children the importance of using their hips in rotation. This is a key that lends to learning certain moves that require these rotations for power and efficiency with some techniques. Catching the frisbees also teaches them to react, an important skill to learn when blocking/parrying. Another game played uses the "pool noodles". This is another key lending to use of a staff and teaches when one hand pushes, the other pulls (principle of opposition), or moving the hands/arms together sideways (coordination). Another one is having different sized balls and rolling them between hands (moves that are also found in some techniques). There are other games too. They vary these games each day in addition to the forms and techniques they must learn. It adds variety to their class study and keeps their attention.

Unfortunately, the adults don't play these as often. I guess we are able to focus longer and stay on task when training with basics, techniques, and forms.



> There IS an after school programe for those who have karate after school, they will pick them up take them to class and perants can pick them up after there's karate class, they have a room for those kids, but its only for certain age groups, my son is to young because its NOT a day care.


My dojo has an after school program too for the children (started recently in Sept. 2003). There are many parents who both work, or perhaps a single parent who has to work. Rather than have their kids be "latch key kids" (coming home to an empty home after school), the dojo bus picks up the children from their schools. The parents then pick them up from the dojo after their work. What do the kids do? They have their regular karate, gymnastics, or dance classes. When they aren't training, they also have a study room (to do their homework), a computer room (for older children who need to do their reports), and a game room (board games such as scrabble, chess, checkers, etc.) They are supervised at all times.

You mentioned this Saturday, your son will be in a tournament. I'd like to know how that went!

Good luck with everything!

- Ceicei


----------



## kenpo3631 (Feb 21, 2004)

Norma,
This might be a regression to the first post you put here about Mr. Arsenault. First off let me say I truly admire you for enrolling your child in a martial arts program. I am sure he  will be provided a great place to learn and wish you and him the best of luck with it.

As for Mr. Arsenault, I have known him since 1985-86. I was his *FIRST* kenpo student. I studied with him when he was just a brown belt in his parents back yard! :uhyeah: He is a good technician and savvy businessman. He has some personal issues with soome of his former students which I shall not ellaborate on. Strictly from a Kenpo stand point he is good at what he does and you should be impressed. As the adage says _"You get what you pay for"_ However if you don't know anything else what you get is what you get...know what I mean :idunno:


----------



## Norma (Feb 21, 2004)

kenpo3631 said:
			
		

> Norma,
> This might be a regression to the first post you put here about Mr. Arsenault. First off let me say I truly admire you for enrolling your child in a martial arts program. I am sure he  will be provided a great place to learn and wish you and him the best of luck with it.
> 
> As for Mr. Arsenault, I have known him since 1985-86. I was his *FIRST* kenpo student. I studied with him when he was just a brown belt in his parents back yard! :uhyeah: He is a good technician and savvy businessman. He has some personal issues with soome of his former students which I shall not ellaborate on. Strictly from a Kenpo stand point he is good at what he does and you should be impressed. As the adage says _"You get what you pay for"_ However if you don't know anything else what you get is what you get...know what I mean :idunno:




Mr Aursnault was a very nice man,, excellent with kids.
he spoke to us also,, 

i wrote a post update seminar & tournament. its about my son's chance and ours to meet him..

Everyone in the world will have a bad expiriance with some one in life, That doesn't mean eveyone else will.. Thats to bad, you's had issues or whatever happen with him...  He was a pleasure to watch, and he was very nice to eveyone.  I may see him again in a year or so, he tries to come down every year i'm told, and do some seminares and he brings some of his students time to time.

Norma

Norma


----------

